# Clay supplier in Raleigh NC



## Harpo

Hello Frogville,

Can any of the Raleigh or Eastern NC board members fire me a lead on a good clay-substrate-ingredient retailer in or east of Raleigh? I plan on following the Pumilo recipe as closely.

Thanks!


----------



## Harpo

I can't explain the number of retailers, artists, and paint-your-pottery places I spoke with in the past day or two. I was surprised by the LARGE number of people that didn't even know what I was talking about! I am talking Red Art AND Bentonite. One of the places even had to look up Bentonite and was blown away by its uses.

BUT! This afternoon I found some awesome leads. One artist in Eastern NC knew exactly what I was talking about. He creates his own blends and usually keeps everything in stock. After following his guidance I was able to finally find a bulk seller in Durham:

Claymakers Dry Materials

Legit prices too.


----------



## Harpo

I also found a seller in Wilmington. There are tons in and around Charlotte. Given all the arts, etc in and around Raleigh, I was really surprised by how hard it was to find a raw material dealer.


----------



## JPccusa

Here are a few distributors in NC: LagunaClay.com - Laguna Dealer/Distributor Locator


----------



## Pumilo

JPccusa said:


> Here are a few distributors in NC: LagunaClay.com - Laguna Dealer/Distributor Locator


That's exactly how I found my new supplier.


----------



## Harpo

Thank you! I spotted Laguna during the search, but they are unfortunately about three hours away from me (I am east of Raleigh). I can get to the Durham spot in an hour and maybe hit a couple LFS or other specialty shops on the way back.

I recommend that if anyone is having trouble finding local distributors, dont be afraid to email local artists that advertise on the web. I had two of them generously offer to help by including amounts pf what I needed in their next wholesale purchase.


----------



## frogface

Thanks Harpo. I've had the same issues trying to find clay. Now I just need to hunt down a few artists


----------



## Harpo

frogface said:


> Thanks Harpo. I've had the same issues trying to find clay. Now I just need to hunt down a few artists


I am probably going to drive to Durham tomorrow and check out Claymakers. I will let you know how it looks. That should be a short drive for you. The benonite they have is sodium. They have red art...tons of it from what they were saying. Tonnns of other powders too.


----------



## frogface

I missed the one in Durham. I was thinking the closest one was way out west.


----------



## Harpo

Kris!

I checked out Claymakers. The guy Tim who was working the front is awesome. He really got into hearing about my project and was excited to dig through the bulk raw supply room to find everything I needed! Tons of fun over there. I don't care what the reputation is, I love Durham. 

The prices are pretty dang good too. I walked out with 10 lbs of Red Art and 5 pounds of sodium bentonite all for ~$15. 

There is a farm and garden shop behind Claymakers too. They had some cool plants but nothing that would really work for what I need. He does has access to a Turface-similar product however. Since he didn't have the conditioner in stock, I instead grabbed some fluorite on my way back home. (For drainage above the false bottom). 

All in all, great trip to Durham today! If you are within driving distance to the Bull City, I recommend checking out Claymakers for sure!


----------



## Pumilo

None of the suppliers I've found seem to carry Calcium Bentonite. I end up having to order that off of eBay from this guy eBay My World - doormatz 4 Pounds or 14 Pounds Calcium Bentonite Clay Koi Ponds Plants Worldwide | eBay


----------



## frogface

Harpo said:


> Kris!
> 
> I checked out Claymakers. The guy Tim who was working the front is awesome. He really got into hearing about my project and was excited to dig through the bulk raw supply room to find everything I needed! Tons of fun over there. I don't care what the reputation is, I love Durham.
> 
> The prices are pretty dang good too. I walked out with 10 lbs of Red Art and 5 pounds of sodium bentonite all for ~$15.
> 
> There is a farm and garden shop behind Claymakers too. They had some cool plants but nothing that would really work for what I need. He does has access to a Turface-similar product however. Since he didn't have the conditioner in stock, I instead grabbed some fluorite on my way back home. (For drainage above the false bottom).
> 
> All in all, great trip to Durham today! If you are within driving distance to the Bull City, I recommend checking out Claymakers for sure!


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Harpo

Pumilo said:


> None of the suppliers I've found seem to carry Calcium Bentonite. I end up having to order that off of eBay from this guy eBay My World - doormatz 4 Pounds or 14 Pounds Calcium Bentonite Clay Koi Ponds Plants Worldwide | eBay


Thanks for the link Pumilo!

The best local places to find it is the health-food and holistic shops. One of the larger art stores in Raleigh (Jerry's Artarama) did some research after I spoke with the shop keeper... he actually found that the neighbouring health/holistic shop sells the calcium bent. by the pound! A lot of people use it orally as a natural body detox.

(Kris, if you call Jerry's he can probably tell you how to get there if you want some locally)


----------



## frogface

People eating clay, huh. Ok, well then. Umm, yea


----------



## Elphaba

This is great news, being that I'm only about a fifteen minute drive from Durham. Thanks so much for reporting on your findings! Might have to check this place out...


----------



## Harpo

LOL! Come on now, there's weirder things out there  Kind of a neat read:

Bentonite Clay Provides a Safe and Effective Detox


----------



## Harpo

Elphaba said:


> This is great news, being that I'm only about a fifteen minute drive from Durham. Thanks so much for reporting on your findings! Might have to check this place out...


Claymakers is a cool little shop. When you walk in there is a gallery. Walk straight back from the front door and there is a counter to the left. They will take you in through that back door where there is tons of studio space. When I was there, there were about 7 or 8 artists all sculpting works of art Good environment, super nice people.


----------



## Harpo

BTW Pumilo, here is the east coast wholesaler that sells to this shop. An artist near me uses these people for direct purchasing. They have a distribution center in Western NC as well as one in Florida. I doubt its more affordable for you in Colorado, but someone might find some value in the link:

Highwater Clays:


----------



## phender

Bentolite L-10 is Laguna Clay's Calcium Bentonite formula.

If you Google "Bentolite L-10" you will find several online sources that carry it.

I am sure that if you have found a raw materials store, they can order it from their supplier once you know what to ask for.


----------

